# Mum Found her Prince Charming today a Beautiful frog. Other photo's of animals.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!!! This morning we had to rake up the leaves and mum walked by the tree and found her prince charming a big green Frog i guess he was staying up high from the rain last night.. I also got a photo of a water dragon as well....

Mum Found her prince charming.


In the Tree.


Aren't i so cute.


Water Dragon on the river bank.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

chirper said:


> Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing


Thank you Chirper... I just love taking photos and I also love to show you our world...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics, I'm actually impressed the frog managed to stay on the hand to pose for the picture!  
I know I wouldn't be able to pick one up!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

SO CUTE!!! Almost as cute as a budgie!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great frog, Lyn! :thumbsup:
The water dragon is pretty handsome as well.

I've missed my toad this summer - I've only managed to see him twice. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He is a cute frog but you better tell your mum to pass on the kiss...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, those pictures are beautiful! That frog is certainly very handsome and it's very cool your mum was able to pick him up 

Water dragon is very pretty too


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I just love Green Frogs. I have them here as well. Very rarely see them but hear the males croaking at night. I have 4 different species of frogs where I live.

While I don't have any Water Dragons living at my place I do have a couple of Blue Tongue Lizards. They are great and I don't have any snails or slugs in my back yard where they live.

Great pictures Lyn.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow! A White's Tree Frog or "Dumpy Frog" as I've heard them called here in the US . You see those in the pet stores! Exotic Australian wildlife . I love frogs.

The water dragon is pretty cool with that crest on the head. They sell juveniles in the stores, and I wonder if it is a different species from that one. Sometimes they're called Chinese water dragons.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Great pics, I'm actually impressed the frog managed to stay on the hand to pose for the picture!
> I know I wouldn't be able to pick one up!


Thank you Ana... Yes the tree frog was quite it didn't mind mum picking it up so I was able to get a photo of it...



justmoira said:


> SO CUTE!!! Almost as cute as a budgie!


Thank you..



FaeryBee said:


> *Great frog, Lyn! :thumbsup:
> The water dragon is pretty handsome as well.
> 
> I've missed my toad this summer - I've only managed to see him twice. *


Thank you Deb. I don't like toads much...Tree Frogs are cute.. Maybe your toad was hiding..



Jonah said:


> He is a cute frog but you better tell your mum to pass on the kiss...


Thank you Randy.. Maybe if mum kissed the tree frog he would of turned into a handsome man like dad...



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those pictures are beautiful! That frog is certainly very handsome and it's very cool your mum was able to pick him up
> 
> Water dragon is very pretty too


Thank you Gi Gi... Mum likes picking up frogs I don't picking them up they are so wet..



Kate C said:


> I just love Green Frogs. I have them here as well. Very rarely see them but hear the males croaking at night. I have 4 different species of frogs where I live.
> 
> While I don't have any Water Dragons living at my place I do have a couple of Blue Tongue Lizards. They are great and I don't have any snails or slugs in my back yard where they live.
> 
> Great pictures Lyn.


Thank you Kate.. This was a Tree Frog we had.. We didn't have the dragon at our house it was on the river...



RavensGryf said:


> Wow! A White's Tree Frog or "Dumpy Frog" as I've heard them called here in the US . You see those in the pet stores! Exotic Australian wildlife . I love frogs.
> 
> The water dragon is pretty cool with that crest on the head. They sell juveniles in the stores, and I wonder if it is a different species from that one. Sometimes they're called Chinese water dragons.


Thank you Julie.. The frog is calked a green tree frog.. They are An Australian Frog...


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

What a beautiful frog!!! 

And I love the Water Dragon, too!! We don't have lizards here in Southern Ontario - how wonderful to be able to see them in your backyard like that!!


----------

